# Found a tortoise in my backyard!



## Stella89 (Sep 3, 2018)

Today we were cleaning our backyard and found this little tortoise. He/she is alive and seems to be doing okay but what type/breed is it? How do I care for it until I hopefully find the owner? Any info is greatly appreciated!!

Thanks!


----------



## Minority2 (Sep 3, 2018)

Sulcata tortoise. It's fairly young. 

Read every link provided. These threads contain most of the answers you're looking for:
https://tortoiseforum.org/threads/for-those-who-have-a-young-sulcata.76744/
https://tortoiseforum.org/threads/how-to-raise-a-healthy-sulcata-or-leopard-version-2-0.79895/
https://tortoiseforum.org/threads/sulcata-diet-sheet.64290/
https://tortoiseforum.org/threads/african-spurred-tortoise-sulcata-care-sheet.52524/
https://tortoiseforum.org/threads/things-to-know-when-buying-a-sulcata.11012/
https://tortoiseforum.org/threads/ever-wonder-how-fast-a-sulcata-can-grow.150013/

- Give the tortoise a daily warm bath (90F) for 20-30 minutes.
- It eats mostly broad-leaf weeds and flowers. Store bought greens should not be fed too often. Fruits are not good for their digestive systems. 
- Young Sulcatas require a large indoor enclosure/tank/table about 8 (L) x 4 (W) ft with a covered top. A 4 (L) x 2 (W) ft enclosure will only last them a couple months at best. An older Sulcata will need a permanent outdoor 40 (L) x 40 (W) ft enclosure. That's about 2-4 years away depending on their growth rate. 
- You'll need to provide a basking light, UVB light, and a night time heating fixture for your indoor tortoise.

Read the links posted. Follow their suggestions. Come back for more questions. Include pictures for better clarity.


----------



## Stella89 (Sep 3, 2018)

Ahhh thank you very much!! I hope we find his owner but will take good care of him until we do! 

What did you mean by “bath” I figured they are not turtles so they cannot be submerged in water. Just wondering if you could elaborate on that part! 

Thanks again!!





Minority2 said:


> Sulcata tortoise. It's fairly young.
> 
> Read every link provided. These threads contain most of the answers you're looking for:
> https://tortoiseforum.org/threads/for-those-who-have-a-young-sulcata.76744/
> ...


----------



## Baldy Aeschylus (Sep 3, 2018)

Just put him in a little bowl or something so he can walk around in it, and then pour the tepid water in and fill it up about 1/3 or just over his tail, he will hopefully drink and he also will absorb water.


----------



## EmeraldxxEyesx (Sep 3, 2018)

Stella89 said:


> Ahhh thank you very much!! I hope we find his owner but will take good care of him until we do!
> 
> What did you mean by “bath” I figured they are not turtles so they cannot be submerged in water. Just wondering if you could elaborate on that part!
> 
> Thanks again!!


You dont submerge them haha. Just fill up a container with warm (90F) water up until it reaches about a third up their shell. Make sure the water does not go past their chin. You have to watch them closely while they soak so they dont drown. I have two that apparently dont like to be watched while they soak lol. So I got one of the dish tubs and have both containers on the counter and stand back a little so I can see them but Im not hovering them. They dont like it if they know theyre being watched and I notice they drink a lot more when they dont think Im watching. 

Also, in the enclosure dont get a deep water dish. A terracotta saucer down in the bedding works best as it is shallow and easy to get out of. You dont want the water deep because they can drown. 

Good luck!!


----------



## LaLaP (Sep 3, 2018)

Awe what a little treasure you found! Hope you find it's owner and if not I hope you love your new tortoise! Good of you to want to take care of it properly. It can be a little bit of work to get set up but so worth it.


----------



## Millerlite (Sep 4, 2018)

Nice little guy. Possible a bird or a predator tried to swoop him away and dropped it in your yard. Good save! look like people above have ya covered on content. They are fairly easy to care for but get big! 

Kyle


----------



## Millerlite (Sep 4, 2018)

It can even be a baby desert tortoise. If your in CA this is always a possibility. Its hard to tell with these photos. Head shots help a ton. 


Kyle


----------



## EdMurphy (Sep 10, 2018)

I found a beaver in my back yard last year, even without a head shot I'm sure it's not a beaver.
A treasure indeed, Good luck


----------



## Yvonne G (Sep 10, 2018)

Hi Stella and welcome to the Forum!


----------



## Emily Contreras (Sep 21, 2018)

Millerlite said:


> It can even be a baby desert tortoise. If your in CA this is always a possibility. Its hard to tell with these photos. Head shots help a ton.
> 
> 
> Kyle



Desert tortoises have not alot of spurs on their front legs. I noticed this when my cousin showed me pictures of her desert tortoise haha. 

so im almost 99.99% sure that is a sulcata


----------



## Tim Carlisle (Sep 21, 2018)

Emily Contreras said:


> Desert tortoises have not alot of spurs on their front legs. I noticed this when my cousin showed me pictures of her desert tortoise haha.
> 
> so im almost 99.99% sure that is a sulcata


I would have to concur.


----------



## Millerlite (Sep 21, 2018)

Emily Contreras said:


> Desert tortoises have not alot of spurs on their front legs. I noticed this when my cousin showed me pictures of her desert tortoise haha.
> 
> so im almost 99.99% sure that is a sulcata


If he has spurs on the back legs than its for sure a sulcata. 

Kyle


----------



## magonz11 (Sep 25, 2018)

Very nice. Good treasure.


----------

